# Script de montage et démontage de DD



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Je cherche à créer un script me permettant de monter et démonter un DD sur mon Mac sous Sierra.
Je m'explique, je possède un iMac sous Sierra, j'utilise 1 fois par semaine un DD externe pour créer un clone via Carbon Copy Cloner -> là pas de soucis.
Ce DD est donc, pour des raisons pratiques, toujours sous tension et monte à chaque démarrage de ma machine, ceci me semble-t-il peux la ralentir.
Je cherche donc un script qui me permettra de monter et démonter mon DD externe facilement d'un simple clic.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci 
NB : ce DD externe et sur un dock raccordé en firewire.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Février 2017)

Résolu en me creusant un peu la tête sur Automator.
Merci


----------



## bamann (27 Mai 2017)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Résolu en me creusant un peu la tête sur Automator.
> Merci


Bonjour, stp tu peux en dire plus. Je suis intéressé par ce script. Merci beaucoup.


----------

